
Soon every device will be a commerce device - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/10/26/mastercard-internet-of-payment-things/
======
werencole
The Internet of (Payment) Things sounds a little silly. But if you think about
it, the IoT will need a robust service layer if it is to be valuable to people
and companies. MasterCard, doing what it does, wants to bring payments to
every Internet connected gadget it can find.

